# KT:Kara-Ho Kempo Karate



## Clark Kent (Aug 27, 2014)

*Kara-Ho Kempo Karate
By MarkC - 08-27-2014 11:45 PM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

Found this while playing around on YouTube . Pretty much the way I learned and/or saw these done. The first "Line Techniques" are a little different and more stylized, but pretty much the same. Interesting to see the different direction Mr. Kuoha took things compared to. Mr. Parker, Mr. Chun, and Sijo Emperado.


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

